# Wall hangings



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy large wall hangings that depict mosques, the citadel or similar, I don't want any with verses of the Koran


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried the Khan? or the various carpet shops that are around the city?

If you find something without Koran verses please let us know.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Or try antique shops that have hangings from the 50s or earlier.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Tried the Khan, it has lots with verses and some fairly tacky touristy ones with pyramids, sphinx and all things Egyptology ...I know it's naive but was hoping for something a little more tasteful.....who am I kidding.... will hit the antique shops as you suggest


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Strangely enough you are more likely to find that in Iran. Not suggesting you go there!


----------

